# bike chain paracord bracelet



## dank13 (Jun 7, 2016)

hey guys,

i saw this bracelet and looks pretty cool i'm wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to make this?










cheers,
dan


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

Looks to me like a variation on a double Solomon, with the cord passed through the chain.


----------



## Syap69 (Oct 25, 2016)

You ever find a tutorial or information on this Dank? I would like to try this myself


----------



## Kdawg3030 (Nov 1, 2015)

it looks like a variation of this. Their are videos of how to do this one on YouTube


----------



## justdraftn (Mar 15, 2016)

dank13 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i saw this bracelet and looks pretty cool i'm wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to make this?cheers,dan


Where did you get this pic?
I have searched and whenever I find this pic it points
back to this post.


----------



## Syap69 (Oct 25, 2016)

yah I have watched this video, didn't even think to just try the pattern with the bike chain. Thanks


----------



## Kdawg3030 (Nov 1, 2015)

Sure thing


----------



## mal (Oct 7, 2016)

You'll find the second example on YouTube - it's called a HEX NUT bracelet


----------

